# vignettes vidéos disparues ..?



## biomechanical (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

voici mon problème ... tout nouveau, j'ai supprimé toutes les vidéos que j'avais sur mon ipad pour ne remettre que celle dont j'avais besoin. Une fois fait, voici ce qu'il apparait à l'écran :







quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?

merci d'avance !!


----------

